# Defence Learning Network ( DLN )



## Blakey (9 Jan 2005)

Dont know if its been posted before but here ya go.

Just gotta signup and register for the free courses, all is on-line

https://dln-rad.sun.com/gui/dnd/generic_index.jsp?locale=en_US_ARMY

P.S. Don't ask me why there is a "US_ARMY" in the URL I haven't a clue.... :


[edit] Changed the title, might have been misleading[/edit]


----------



## elizabeth (13 Jan 2005)

Does anyone have more info on this because I cannot find it on the website. Thanks.


----------



## Blakey (18 Jan 2005)

Info, in regards to what?


----------



## elizabeth (19 Jan 2005)

info like..
Are reserves eligable?
If you have taken it, is it worth the energy? - I mean do you actually learn stuff.
Is it just a pass/fail thing or are there grades and therefore tests?
Thanks.


----------



## Blakey (19 Jan 2005)

> Are reserves eligible?



When you click on the *New Student* link, it will bring you to the registration page. 7th field down is a drop down window *Component** one of the choices is *Reserve Force*.

As for the rest of your questions ill leave the investigating to yourself.

Find your answers here:   
http://www.forces.gc.ca/dln-rad/engraph/home_e.asp


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 May 2014)

I suddenly cannot log into DLN using the same username/password that worked this morning. Anyone else having issues or is it just me being lucky?

https://dln-rad.forces.gc.ca/Saba/Web/Main


----------



## ModlrMike (13 May 2014)

DLN is a piece of crap at the best of times, but that's a different discussion.


----------



## dimsum (25 Aug 2016)

Has anyone tried to use Firefox or Safari to do the Defence Learning Network courses?  I can't seem to get past the intro dialog box - when I close it, it doesn't "register" and allow me to launch the subsequent module.


----------



## GeorgeDiver (6 Feb 2017)

Hello
New member here, although I've consulted the forum before.  Great place to get CAF info, thanks to the administrators/creators.

I'm currently doing a DLN online course; most "quizzes" work, however when I have to "slide" my answers to the correct slots, they won't slide.  I'm pretty sure that this is a java/activex/applet/sriptlet issue, however, before I set all my security settings to "come on in", maybe someone knows which one is affecting me?

Thanks


----------



## psychosage (9 Apr 2018)

Hey all,

I am interested in taking more DLN courses that will help me throughout my career; a lot of them are instant approval so I can learn them as I choose it seems. Are there any you would/could advise me to take which may help me progress, are there any that might be considered "a must have" such as the DND 404, or any that might just help with overall knowledge of working on a ship or in the Navy branch environment?

I wouldn't consider any suggestions worthless as I am a learning fanatic, but I thought I'd ask if anyone has some good leads on courses since there are so many on the DLN list to scan through.

FYI, I'm an NCIOP so anything that could be related to that would be super-beneficial, however anything ship related or combat related (even from the other branches) would also be considered valued knowledge for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Apr 2018)

Maybe not a commonly known one outside the RCAF is the Basic Space Operations Course (BSOC) from the CF School of Aerospace Studies (CFSAS) in 17 Wing Winnipeg.  A really good, informative course that applies to all environments really.  It's not only RCAF folks that take it, my course had a JAG officer on it, folks from 21 EW Regt in Kingston, etc.

Course runs a few times a year, is pretty easy to get loaded onto - basically your MITE TRg Coordinator/UTC can do the nomination over MITE.  The DL calendar is avail on the CFSAS DWAN site.

Course duration is about 3 calendar months and call it 30-40 hours or so of course work plus a final exam.   19 Modules total, broken into 3 "themes" (pics attached of Modules in each Theme).

 If you're looking for something different, informative and relevant - this might be one you'd find interesting.  As an operator, you get a good idea where 'some of the stuff' comes from and how those systems are constructed, launched, managed and hardened.


----------



## psychosage (10 Apr 2018)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Maybe not a commonly known one outside the RCAF is the Basic Space Operations Course (BSOC) from the CF School of Aerospace Studies (CFSAS) in 17 Wing Winnipeg.  A really good, informative course that applies to all environments really.  It's not only RCAF folks that take it, my course had a JAG officer on it, folks from 21 EW Regt in Kingston, etc.
> 
> Course runs a few times a year, is pretty easy to get loaded onto - basically your MITE TRg Coordinator/UTC can do the nomination over MITE.  The DL calendar is avail on the CFSAS DWAN site.
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I'm talking about thank you so much! I will be looking into it.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (10 Apr 2018)

I believe the CFSAS offers a DL basic electronic warfare course as well. It was pretty easy and would benefit a NCIOP as it is partly about radars and the  jamming of radars


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Apr 2018)

winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> I believe the CFSAS offers a DL basic electronic warfare course as well. It was pretty easy and would benefit a NCIOP as it is partly about radars and the  jamming of radars



Yes they do.  Should also be able to find the info for that on their DWAN course calendar.  It used to be 3 months DL or 5 days residential.  I say go for the DL.

Who are the folks that operate the ship's radars...NES Op, NCI Op...both?  Or is NES Op more involved in the ESM/ECM stuff and the NCI Ops are the scope dopes.


----------



## Sub_Guy (11 Apr 2018)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Who are the folks that operate the ship's radars...NES Op, NCI Op...both?  Or is NES Op more involved in the ESM/ECM stuff and the NCI Ops are the scope dopes.



NCI Op does the radar work.

NES Op is ESM.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (11 Apr 2018)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> NCI Op does the radar work.
> 
> NES Op is ESM.



I thought NES Ops worked the fire control radars?

And don’t NCI Ops do ESM on the subs?


----------



## Sub_Guy (11 Apr 2018)

winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> I thought NES Ops worked the fire control radars?
> 
> And don’t NCI Ops do ESM on the subs?



Yes.

The NCI Op performs ESM duties on the Sub, but I do believe this due to crew limitations.   

The FC radar (NES Op) and Surveillance radar (NCI Op) are two completely different beasts.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (11 Apr 2018)

Submarines don't exactly have the world's largest and most extensive ESM suites, or radar suites for that matter. Limited crewing means everybody must have a wider scope of tasks they are responsible for.


----------



## psychosage (11 Apr 2018)

I appreciate all this new info and venues to educate myself on but does anyone know what exactly the Basic Electronic Warfare course would be called? I am having difficulty finding it on my own.

Actually I am having trouble with this "DWAN Calendar" as well, I now assume you're referring to the DLN calendar, but without specific codes I'm sort of lost in it. I feel like a dummy right now with this system. Another question that comes to mind: For example that BSOC course that was mentioned - I cannot locate it even after typing in all those various key terms etc; is this something that I will be able to see once I have been nominated and my CoC has loaded me onto it?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Apr 2018)

You won't find them in the self-registration portion of the DLN.

What you'll need to do is go to the CFSAS DWAN site;  on it you'll find the course calendar and on that course calendar will be the DL versions of the Basic EW (BEW) and Basic Space Ops Course (BSOC).  You'll also find out the way to get registered for the course.  I did DL BEW years ago now, but the BSOC is pretty much just a MITE nomination from your Unit Trg Coordindator for the serial you'd like to go on.

Try a DWAN search for CFSAS, or go to the 1 CAD or RCAF DWAN site and drill down to the 17 Wing Site;  CFSAS is there (might be under Lodger units, can't remember exactly).

Once the course starts and you get your emails, etc the course will show up under your Current Learning in the DLN.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (12 Apr 2018)

If search doesn’t find it you might be able to try:

Type Winnipeg.mil.ca in to address bar (I think) on dwan. This brings u to the 17 wing site. 

Then look for 17 wing lodger units - cfsas - then courses

there should be a course schedule, course info, etc

You might have to browse a bit to find it all

That’s how it was last time I checked about a year ago


----------



## psychosage (15 Apr 2018)

Much love, thanks for all the help!


----------



## winnipegoo7 (21 Apr 2018)

psychosage said:
			
		

> Much love, thanks for all the help!



Did you find the info? If so, any chance that you could PM me when the next Basic Space Course DL is beginning?

Thanks


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Apr 2018)

winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> Did you find the info? If so, any chance that you could PM me when the next Basic Space Course DL is beginning?
> 
> Thanks



I can tell you one just ended last week, so it won't be too long.  IIRC, the BSOC is only done DL now, with the Space ops course being residential.  If I remember I will check Monday, or I can PM you the name of one of the Capts at CFSAS involved with BSOC.

I honestly enjoyed the BSOC, I learned a lot and the exam challenges understanding of concepts, not just memory items.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Apr 2018)

winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> Did you find the info? If so, any chance that you could PM me when the next Basic Space Course DL is beginning?
> 
> Thanks



PM sent


----------

